
Playdom Acquired By Disney For Up To $763.2 Million - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/27/playdom-acquired-by-disney-for-up-to-763-2-million/
======
pcestrada
I'm very curious to see what Playdom can do with Disney's IP. Especially with
the Marvel Comics acquisition Disney made last year, there is great potential
to build some really interesting and "sticky" social games around Spiderman
and friends.

------
replicatorblog
Kind of interesting to see. Disney's last big game acquisition was Club
Penguin for $350MM and a $350MM earn out potential which they were unable to
meet:

[http://paidcontent.org/article/419-disneys-club-penguin-
miss...](http://paidcontent.org/article/419-disneys-club-penguin-misses-
profit-targets-no-350-million-earnout/)

This deal total is similar, but with $500MM in cash and a smaller earn out.
Good for the management team structuring the deal with more beneficial terms
for shareholders.

It will be interesting to see how Disney's massive promotional reach and IP
library can impact the value relative to Zynga. Will Zynga's mastery of
product management and game design stand up to Disney's juggernaut of
recognizable brands?

------
xsmasher
They also acquired iPhone game startup "Tapulous" about a month ago. Clearly
they have big plans for social and mobile games.

[http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/01/tapulous-acquired-by-
disney...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/01/tapulous-acquired-by-disney/)

